# Best main title: Alien vs Aliens



## davidson (Nov 26, 2020)

I you had to choose, if you _really_ had to choose, which one would you say is superior? My initial gut feeling says Goldsmith, but then I listen to those haunting cold strings in Horner's title and I change my mind. Then I hear the iconic winds in Alien and I switch again...and so on and so on.

So, who are you going for?


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 26, 2020)

They're both really good, but I slightly prefer the Horner score from Aliens. I still get chills every time I listen to it.


----------



## Traz (Nov 26, 2020)

Goldsmith forever.


----------



## Consona (Nov 26, 2020)

Goldsmith. That trumpet melody alone rules.

Horner's stuff is ripped off Goldsmith anyway.


----------

